# Il vostro regista preferito



## Brain84 (28 Agosto 2012)

Quale reputate essere il vostro regista preferito, quello che ritenete tecnicamente più bravo o quello che vi emoziona di più?

io ne dico 3 anche se non in ordine

1. Martin Scorsese
2. Alfred Hichcock
3. Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2012)

Leone, Scorsese, Oliver Stone, anche Eastwood è molto meglio come regista che come attore

Ma nessuno al livello di Kubrick


----------



## Alekos (28 Agosto 2012)

Sergio Leone, Clint Eastwood, Lars Von Trier, Sergeij Eisenstein, Darren Aronofsky, Cristopher Nolan, Alfred Hitchcock.

Di questi non ho ancora trovato un film che non mi sia piaciuto. Stimo anche Lynch per le sue visioni, nonostante non mi piacciano tutti i suoi film.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2012)

Eastwood è forse l'artista del cinema più completo. E' lo Shakespeare del teatro anche se meno innovativo, sia attore che regista.
Per dire, Gran Torino è una metafora sulla vita (la sua) bellissima. E mi ricorda tanto "The Tempest" di Shaky


----------



## Brain84 (28 Agosto 2012)

Anche Eastwood è vero, grandissimo regista anche se J. Edgar l'ho proprio odiato..Gran Torino, Milion Dollar Baby e Mystic River sono i suoi migliori film secondo me.
Leone altro genio, la trilogia del dollaro è IL Western per eccellenza, c'era una volta in America altro capolavoro.
Kubrik rappresenta la perfezione stilistica in ogni inquadratura. Oggettivamente è lui il migliore in assoluto, poi la soggettività va anche altrove


----------



## Bawert (28 Agosto 2012)

Come profondità Kubrick, come film in sé Nolan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

Martin Scorsese


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2012)

Il mio è Martin Scorsese. 
Secondo direi Sergio Leone, che cult che ha fatto...


----------



## Prinz (28 Agosto 2012)

Pirlo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Scherzi a parte: Kubrick su tutti, poi Hitchcock, Tarkovskji, Wenders, Leone, Fellini, Scorsese


----------



## francylomba (28 Agosto 2012)

peter jackson, tarantino, ozpetek


----------



## E81 (29 Agosto 2012)

David Lynch XD


----------



## Ataraxia (30 Agosto 2012)

Tarkovskij
Polanski 
Haneke


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

In ordine sparso:
David Fincher, Cristopher Nolan, Clint Eastwood...


----------



## Vinz (30 Agosto 2012)

In ordine sparso:

I Coen, Scorsese, Mendes, R. Scott...


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

Schicchi..mi pare ovvio.

Rickyyyy...il regista d'oroo


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Oltre ai già citati Clint Eastwood, Darren Aronofsky, Cristopher Nolan e Martin Scorsese, aggiungo Terrence Mallick.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Ottobre 2012)

James Cameroon.


----------



## Beefheart (10 Febbraio 2014)

Up: Kubrick, i Coen, Tarantino, Haneke, Lars von Trier, Aki Kaurismaki, Kim Ki-Duk, Jarmush, Alex De La Iglesia, Kusturica, Takeshi Kitano, Marco Ferreri, Pasolini, Herzog

Down: Terence Malick, Antonioni, Wenders, Godard, Truffaut


----------



## John Dunbar (18 Marzo 2014)

Clint Eastwood e Sergio Leone.

Affascinato da quel fuori di testa di Lynch.
Apprezzo la vena ribelle e controcorrente di Oliver Stone.

E ho un debole per Sorrentino.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2014)

I Coen, Scorsese e Tarantino.


----------



## Serginho (18 Marzo 2014)

Andrea Pirlo


----------



## Penny.wise (10 Dicembre 2014)

domanda troppo difficile..

Scorsese, Tarantino, Leone..
dietro di loro Nolan e Tony Scott (non un fenomeno ma sottovalutatissimo, in quanto a livello medio di film era pure più bravo del fratello imho).


----------



## Brain84 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Sergio Leone non era tecnicamente eccelso, anzi tutt'altro..era una capra sotto quel profilo. Aveva idee geniali che hanno innovato un genere


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Dicembre 2014)

Tarantino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2015)

Allora, oggettivamente Kubrick è stato il migliore poiché capace di attraversare ogni genere sfornando praticamente tutti capolavori, un vero genio.
Personalmente non posso poi non citare Ridley Scott a cui farei una statua per quei due capolavori che sono Blade Runner e Alien 
(carino anche il gladiatore anche se non è il mio preferito)
Detto questo mi stupisco di non vedere nessuno citare un maestro come Spielberg, ma solo io ho visto shinder's list? ET? Jurassic Park? Salvate il sodato Ryan?..
Poi ci sono molti registi che hanno fatto film eccezionali come De Palma, Coppola, Cameron e ognuno può vantare delle vere pietre miliari del cinema (Scarface, la saga del Padrino, Terminator e Titanic e non ultimo Avatar)
Negli ultimi anni ad ogni modo credo che i film più interessanti, almeno per me, li hanno sfornati senza dubbio Scorsese e Nolan anche se vedo venire su molto bene (a sorpresa) Ben Affleck..
Poi, pare personale, non riesco a condividere l'adorazione di molti per Clint Eastwood..sinceramente ho visto sia Gran Torino che Million Dollar Baby e li ho trovati film estremamente pesanti benché diretti in maniera magistrale..


----------



## koti (23 Gennaio 2016)

Schindler's list credo sia il miglior film che abbia mai visto in vita mia, lo ritengo maestoso in ogni sua singola componente. 
Vada per Spielberg.


----------



## davoreb (23 Gennaio 2016)

In generale Spielberg, ma negli ultimi anni Nolan.


----------



## forzaplus44 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Tarantino, Carpenter, Nolan


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2016)

Mi stupisco che nessuno citi John Ford e Hitchcock.

Ok che appartengono oramai alla storia del cinema, però la loro grandezza rimane, anche dopo decenni.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Leone, Bergman e Tarkovskij


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Leone, Bergman e Tarkovskij


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcuno di questi è a parametro zero?


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


>



Grande! Sul secondo e il terzo mi sa che siamo in pochi, e per fortuna, aggiungerei.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grande! Sul secondo e il terzo mi sa che siamo in pochi, e per fortuna, aggiungerei.



soprattutto sul terzo.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> soprattutto sul terzo.



Davvero. Capisco sia un regista difficile per i più, ma è dura sentir parlare da tutti di cinema, di oscar e di registi mediocri e pensare che è esistito Tarkovskij


----------



## Serginho (26 Gennaio 2016)

Almodovar, Spielberg, Cronenberg


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Davvero. Capisco sia un regista difficile per i più, ma è dura sentir parlare da tutti di cinema, di oscar e di registi mediocri e pensare che è esistito Tarkovskij



Beh, Tarkovskij ha fatto Solaris, insomma è almeno quello è abbastanza famoso.

Anche Bergman, il settimo sigillo è abbastanza famoso, anche solo la scena della partita a scacchi.

Gli appassionati di cinema ci sono.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh, Tarkovskij ha fatto Solaris, insomma è almeno quello è abbastanza famoso.
> 
> Anche Bergman, il settimo sigillo è abbastanza famoso, anche solo la scena della partita a scacchi.
> 
> Gli appassionati di cinema ci sono.


Sì, sono famosi tra gli appassionati, anche se in pochi hanno visto tutti i loro film (di Bergman in realtà neanch'io, ma ha una filmografia vastissima). In generale però, se vai a chiedere di loro in giro, è difficile ti rispondano bene....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Giugno 2020)

Kubrick al primo posto a mani bassissime. Sono un Kubrickiano DOC.

Dopodiché ecco la mia top ten:

2. Akira Kurosawa (come si fa a non menzionarlo? Come?)

3. Federico Fellini.

4. Ridley Scott.

5. Francis Ford Coppola (scandaloso che solo uno l’abbia menzionato, ragazzi parliamo di un mostro).

6. Sergio Leone.

7. Quentin Tarantino.

8. Tim Burton (oggettivamente non meriterebbe mai e poi mai la top ten, ma soggettivamente lo AMO, quindi sticaxxi XD ).

9. Steven Spielberg.

10. David Fincher.


----------

